# Wie kommt die Katze auf das Foto ...



## EisDany (10. April 2004)

... und nicht nur ein Teil von ihr?

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich ueber die Suchfunktion nichts passendes gefunden habe, wende ich mich nun an euch. 
Habe heute von zwei Stubentigern weit ueber 200 Bilder mit meiner (08/15-Supermarkt-) Digicam geschossen und mich mehr als einmal ueber die 'Lahmheit' der Kamera geaergert. Da ich leider ueberhaupt keine Ahnung von 
Digitalkameras habe, waere ich ueber ein paar Empfehlungen sehr dankbar!

Ein paar Anhaltspunkte (was ich mir so vorstelle):
- die Bilder werden (momentan) haupsaechlich auf CD-Rom archiviert, deshalb eine Digitalkamera (aber das dachtet ihr euch ja schon )
- ich fotografiere in der (leider recht dunklen) Wohnung, d.h.  nach Moeglichkeit sollte der Blitz wieder sofort 'einsatzbereit' sein
- auch der Ausloeser sollte gleich wieder 'funktionieren' (in der Fachsprache ist wohl die Verschlusszeit gemeint?)
- der Preis sollte nicht zu hoch liegen, so etwa bei 150-250, maximal aber bei 300 €
- meine jetzige Kamera hat 3 Megapixel, das reicht fuer meine Zwecke auch

Natuerlich erwarte ich jetzt keine Profikamera fuer wenig Geld, aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine Kamera die auf meine Beduerfnisse zugeschnitten ist. Ich habe halt keine Lust mehr zuzugucken, wie mir die Katze aus dem Bild spaziert, obwohl ich rechtzeitig abgedrueckt habe, oder mir ein Motiv nach dem anderen floeten geht, weil der Blitz noch nicht geladen ist. Also her mit euren Vorschlaegen oder Empfehlungen!  

Viele Gruesse und erholsame Feiertage,
EisDany


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (11. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von EisDany _
> *- auch der Ausloeser sollte gleich wieder 'funktionieren' (in der Fachsprache ist wohl die Verschlusszeit gemeint?)*



Die Zeit vom Knopf-Drücken bis zum endgültigen belichten, nennt man Auslöseverzögerung. Ob es einen Begriff dafür gibt, nach wievielen Sekunden man wieder ein Foto machen kann, weiß ich nicht; Verschlusszeit meint jedenfalls etwas anderes ... 

Nach deinen Kriterien könnte die Canon PowerShot A75 eine gute Wahl sein. Der Preis von 330 € ist nur UVP, gibt es bestimmt billiger (eBay, idealo.de, etc.). Eine etwas billigere Variante ohne optischen Zoom wäre die Canon PowerShot A310.

Allgemein kann man aber sagen, dass eigentlich alle Kameras von Canon, Kodak und anderen namhaften Herstellen gut sind.


----------



## EisDany (17. April 2004)

*Besten Dank!*

Hallo Sebastian,

wusst' ich doch, dass ich keine Ahnung habe *g*, deshalb Danke fuer die Erklaerung . Vielen Dank auch fuer deine promte Antwort und die darin enthaltenen Tipps! Schraenkt mein Suchfeld naemlich erheblich ein...
Wuensche Dir ein schoenes Wochenende! 

Liebe Gruesse,
Dany


----------

